# feed help



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Ok my helpful goat spot friends  I purchased a new buck....so excited!!! I took him home at 2 months old since he was a trip and they were just sucking the life from mom. He was a nice fat little sucker with rolls on his neck. I know weaning will take a toll on gaining weight so I expected that, but he is loosing his rolls  and just not seeming to gain weight as well as the other kids who are weaned. Right now I am feeding him this
http://elkgrovemilling.com/sheep_mix.html
mixed with some sweet feed and free choice alfalfa hay, well I guess the grain is free choice as well lol. He does not have worms or cocci and he is not getting pushed off the feed since there is 3 feeders out and he lives with my 2 other bucks who seem to like him. I am picking up a bag of calf manna tomorrow because I know that helps and to be honest my other 2 boys need it after making me babies. I always hear about these other feeds but dont really pay attention since this feed has always worked for me but just does not seem to be cutting it for him. I spent a lot of money on him to finaly get a tank of a buck with a wide chest and rump so I dont want draged down at all. Any help would be awsome.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

ooopppss that was the sheep mix, here we go 
http://elkgrovemilling.com/goat_mix.html


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

What about a copper bolus or BoSe shot? Did you have a fecal test done to be sure he had no worms or coccidia?


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Copper yes Bose kinda makes me nervous so no. I do have vit. E sel past so maybe I'll try that. And yes first fecal done on one of my goats and vet said he looks good


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

OK WENT TO FEED STORE WHAT DO YOU GUYS THINK OF THIS MIX.....I PUT 7 part of the wet cob (they are obsessed with it) 3 parts of that mix 1beat pulp 1 calf manna and 1 black sunflower seed. I'm basically feeding as a creep feed...feed when it runs out give more. Your guys thought? And of course feed choice alfalfa. I'm going to weigh in a bit then weigh again in a week.


----------



## Jessica84 (Oct 27, 2011)

Well I guess that mix works almost too good. He weighed 47.5 on 6/11 and I weighed him today 6/25 and he is 59.5 lbs. so if I did it right thats a daily gain of 0.85 almost 86. Im not sure what a good daily gain is but Im good with this  Just thought I would post this if anyone ever searches for a good feed to feed.


----------

